# Microshift Acolyte - Budget Wide Range for Kids



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

I happened to be looking up options last night for my own son's bike when I saw that Microshift has just announced a new budget groupset called Acolyte aimed at kids bikes. It is limited to 8 speeds only with one shifter, two derailleurs (clutch & non-clutch) and two cassette options (12-42T & 12-46T). Pricing is exceptionally low at $88 for the most expensive combination. That is about $20 cheaper than their least expensive 9 speed options with a similar gear range and clutch.

The shifter does have a gear indicator and I'm not sure what the difference/cross compatibility is between the Acolyte and Advent 8 speed shifters. It also appears that Marin is the first manufacturer to spec Acolyte on a bike with their 2021 San Quintin 20.

https://www.microshift.com/en/introducing-acolyte/

https://bikerumor.com/2020/09/10/microshift-acolyte-1-x-8-speed-group-for-mountain-bikes-brings-riding-back-to-basics/

https://bikepacking.com/news/microshift-acolyte-1x8/


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes please! Now I know why the advent 8 speed versions disappeared.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

This should be specc'd on every kid's bike. Too bad it's way too logical to be embraced by the industry.

Similar thread going on Pinkbike right now, but it just blows me away that the big players in the industry STILL can't get it right, when it's really not that hard.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

hogfly said:


> This should be specc'd on every kid's bike. Too bad it's way too logical to be embraced by the industry.
> 
> Similar thread going on Pinkbike right now, but it just blows me away that the big players in the industry STILL can't get it right, when it's really not that hard.


Do you happen to have a link to the Pinkbike thread?


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

rton20s said:


> Do you happen to have a link to the Pinkbike thread?


Sure. It's just the comments section on the article about the new Patrol carbon kid's bikes. Here is the link: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/patrol-releases-carbon-kids-bikes-across-the-pond-beaver.html


----------



## MXIV424 (May 30, 2018)

What a brilliant setup for that price. I did see it was 12-46 and not 11t on the top end but that doesn’t change much imho.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

MXIV424 said:


> What a brilliant setup for that price. I did see it was 12-46 and not 11t on the top end but that doesn't change much imho.


You're absolutely correct. I saw that mistake the other day and forgot to correct the OP. It has been fixed. Thanks.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

never mind


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

I want to buy this for my kid's bike I'm setting up. I need a cassette, shifter, and derailleur, and I kind of want a clutched derailleur. So this is basically perfect. Does anyone know where I can actually buy the whole set?


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

JackOfDiamonds said:


> I want to buy this for my kid's bike I'm setting up. I need a cassette, shifter, and derailleur, and I kind of want a clutched derailleur. So this is basically perfect. Does anyone know where I can actually buy the whole set?


I started this response and then got distracted by a work emergency...

I was just shopping for them yesterday. I don't think any single vendor has everything available.

Universal Cycles has both the 12-42T and 12-46T cassettes and the shifter in stock. 
Bike 24 claims to have the clutch derailleur in stock.

If you plan to pick this up, I would place your orders immediately and cross your fingers. Based on past experience, I have faith that Universal Cycles will have the order processed and shipped out quickly. Dealing with international shipping on parts right now could be a nightmare.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

JackOfDiamonds said:


> I want to buy this for my kid's bike I'm setting up. I need a cassette, shifter, and derailleur, and I kind of want a clutched derailleur. So this is basically perfect. Does anyone know where I can actually buy the whole set?


Why not just go advent and get everything from Universal?


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

scoon said:


> Why not just go advent and get everything from Universal?


This will cost a bit more, but does simplify the ordering process. The only negative with Universal is that they don't have the Pro model of the 9 speed advent shifter.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

That might have been smarter. I just spent like $50 total to have the derailleur shipped from Bike24. Still cheaper than a Zee derailleur ot something, though.

I was thinking about the Acolyte system because SramAno don't make any clutch derailleurs less than 10speed. I can buy a 10 speed system for a couple hundred bucks, but it's expensive for one thing and also I don't know if it's actually the right thing for a kid's bike. Chainline can be really really bad on kids bikes. The Acolyte is 8 speed. I expect that to work better on kids bike with short 350-375 mm chainstays, compared to higher-speed systems. I'm not positive but that's kinda what Microshift says anyways. So yeah I'm overpaying for a 8 speed system but it will have a 12-42 cassette and a clutch derailleur.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

FYI, was checking on status of my backorder from TreeFort bikes & it looks like there was a big restock on the derailleurs today:








MicroShift Acolyte Rear Derailleur - 8 Speed, Medium Cage | Tree Fort Bikes






www.treefortbikes.com





Cassettes are unfortunately showing as out of stock again.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah, I got the notice they were in stock a day or two ago, but I already ordered from EU and got my derailleur a couple weeks ago. If I'd known I could wait a couple weeks to save shipping I would, but nowadays I don't assume things will ever come in stock. I ordered some tires in November and didn't get them until February.

I haven't ridden the acolyte system yet, but I put it together for testing and on the bike stand it was shifting and running just fine. It's some big jumps between gears but it worked. This is on a custom 26er with the absolute minimum chainstay, like 375mm.

I have to say the clutch doesn't really feel like it does much at least when flexing it on the stand.

After upgrading my cargo bike to Shimano 10spd, I questioned if the Acolyte was really the right thing to do. My theory is that the 375mm chainstay might cause a problem with a 10speed, whereas the acolyte is designed for kids bikes which might have chainstays even much shorter than that. That issue aside, it's still true that you get a nice package of an 11-42 cassette, with clutch derailleur, with a nice shifter, and it's definitely less than putting the same together with Shimano parts, especially if you don't forget that 8speed chains cost like $10.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

JackOfDiamonds said:


> haven't ridden the acolyte system yet, but I put it together for testing and on the bike stand it was shifting and running just fine. It's some big jumps between gears but it worked. This is on a custom 26er with the absolute minimum chainstay, like 375mm.


My plan is to try it out on a old Trek 830 that I use for towing a bike trailer and for pavement rides. It's set up as 1x7 right now with a 24t up front and 11-34t in back. My 6 year old is reaching the point where his top speed on his 24" is a little faster than mine, so it was either upgrade to something with more range (to go faster and still handle occasional towing) or use my Stache for more rides.

Not too worried about the clutch performance because I haven't had any chain issues with the current setup.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

After seeing that Universal Cycles had everything we needed in stock, I placed an order on Friday. As fast as bike parts are disappearing, I didn't want to miss out on this wave of availability. I did end up going with the 12-46T cassette in order to provide the widest range possible and lowest gear possible. I figured the 46T gear would be a good choice with some of the climbs we've had to make and it would be valued more than slightly closer steps provided by the 12-42T.

This change will take my son's current lowest gear from 26 gear inches on his 7 speed to 18 gear inches on the new 8. That almost gets him to Eagle level climbing that mom and dad have, sitting at 17 gear inches. A pretty negligible difference. I'll report back once we get it installed and have some time to give it some test rides.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Anybody know if the derailleur is compatible with a Shimano shifter? My main reason for wanting to get it is for the clutch feature, so I would keep the 8 sp Shimano shifter and cassette if I could. Of course the extended range would be a nice option for the future if we need it then.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

Nope, not compatible with Shimano unfortunately


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

I will be cross posting this into the Vitus Kids 24+ thread as well.

I attempted to install the Acolyte drive train on my son's Vitus Kids 24+ only to discover that the 12-46T Acolyte cassette will not fit on the freehub body. I need to take an actual measurement, but it appears that the freehub on the Vitus is *7 speed only* and about 30mm long. This is despite being labeled as "KT 28 hole, Loose Ball, 10mm Axle, 7/*8 speed* freehub, QR" in the specs. An 8 speed cassette will not fit, as they typically need a 34.9mm, which is what Microshift calls for. The main cassette body slides onto the freehub without issue, but the spline body does not extend far enough to engage the 12T cog and the lock ring.

I have an email in to Chain Reaction to see if they can come up with a solution, and the tech asked if I had removed the spacer behind the stock cassette. There was no spacer, and this would indicate that even CRC thought this was an 8 speed hub with a spacer for the 7 speed cassette. They have reached out to their Vitus design rep to see if they can come up with a solution. At this point, I am pretty upset as one of the main reasons I selected the Vitus (and have recommended it to others) was the ability to upgrade the rear cassette to a wide range 8/9/10 speed on the HG freehub.

I plan on pulling the wheel back off and taking some measurements to confirm soon. Possibly tonight. Why post this here, if it is more an issue with Vitus? Because Vitus isn't the only brand equipping kids 20-24" bikes with 7 speed cassettes. I intentionally avoided freewheel equipped bikes because of my planned upgrade to wider gearing. If you are looking at, or own a bike with a 7 speed cassette, I would recommend confirming the length of the freehub body before ordering ANY 8 speed cassettes to upgrade. The length of the body should be 34.9mm (1-3/8") or longer in order to accommodate an 8/9/10 speed cassette.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

rton20s said:


> I will be cross posting this into the Vitus Kids 24+ thread as well.
> 
> I attempted to install the Acolyte drive train on my son's Vitus Kids 24+ only to discover that the 12-46T Acolyte cassette will not fit on the freehub body. I need to take an actual measurement, but it appears that the freehub on the Vitus is *7 speed only* and about 30mm long. This is despite being labeled as "KT 28 hole, Loose Ball, 10mm Axle, 7/*8 speed* freehub, QR" in the specs. An 8 speed cassette will not fit, as they typically need a 34.9mm, which is what Microshift calls for. The main cassette body slides onto the freehub without issue, but the spline body does not extend far enough to engage the 12T cog and the lock ring.
> 
> ...


Here's a good video explaining your predicament: 




I just installed the Acolyte 8 speed on my son's Scott Scale Jr Disc 24. Everything went as smooth as can be, it hits every shift perfectly. The only issue is I had to completely max out the B-tension screw. I would have actually like a little more gap. It probably needs to be another 1-2mm to be more of my liking. Occasionally, it will get a hard shift into 1st gear. The first 6 gear jumps are spaced fairly evenly, however gears 1 and 2 are large downshifts into some fairly wide gaps in gears.

I think because of the lack of B-Tension range on my particular bike, the jump to 1st can be a little rough on occasion. But once it's in gear, there aren't any noises or anything. According to the install doc there's supposed to be a derailleur adjustment tool available to properly gap it, but I can't seem to buy it anywhere: https://microshift.com/wp-content/u...-Rear-Derailleur-Installation-VerRD003002.pdf Alterrnatively, I'll use my calipers this weekend to gap it between 11-13mm as it suggests.

The clutch seems to work really well, I dropped the bike from a few feet onto the garage floor and chain holds very steady. Pretty impressed so far.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice to hear the Acolyte is working out for you. I assume with the tight gap between the large cog and guide pulley that you went with the 12-46T cassette? Could a longer B-tension screw aid in getting you the additional 1-2mm of gap?

Thanks for the video. I have watched RJ's video and you can't imagine how much additional research I have done on the subject since running into the issue. Unfortunately, CRC has just about washed their hands of my fitment issue claiming they tested the 7 speed freehub body with various Shimano and SRAM 8 speed cassettes and they work. 

Fortunately, I have one of the cassettes they mentioned in their email and will be doing some test fitment to see if ANY 8 speed cassette will work on this "7/8 speed" hub body. I plan to test 8 speed cassettes from Shimano (11-34T), SRAM (11-32T) and Sunrace (11-40T). If the Sunrace fits, I will try it with the Acolyte shifter and derailleur. If it doesn't it fit, I'll reach back out to CRC to see if there is anything else they can do to resolve the issue. 

If CRC leaves me high and dry, it might be time to get really stupid and Frankenstein a couple cassettes together to build a 12-46T 7 speed cassette with 8 speed spacing. I've worked it out "on paper," and know the second cassette I would need to purchase to build the custom cassette. I really hope it doesn't come to this, but I'm always up for ridiculous "you shouldn't do that" challenges.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, I got the 12-46T cassette. A longer B-Tension screw would give me what I need. 

For your problem, I don't like cobbled together solutions. Perhaps you can try to convince CRC to sell you a different wheel with an HG freebody at cost? Or perhaps if you can figure out who made the hub, contact the supplier to see if they can send you a full length freehub body.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Neseth said:


> Yes, I got the 12-46T cassette. A longer B-Tension screw would give me what I need.
> 
> For your problem, I don't like cobbled together solutions. Perhaps you can try to convince CRC to sell you a different wheel with an HG freebody at cost? Or perhaps if you can figure out who made the hub, contact the supplier to see if they can send you a full length freehub body.


We're already thinking along the same lines. If no 8 speed cassettes fit, I'm going back to CRC to see what solution they propose. Since the bike has been marketed as being 8 speed compatible, one would hope that they would do something to make it right if there are NO 8 speed cassettes that will fit. (I'm not sure how there could be since both Shimano and SRAM 8 speed cassettes have a 34.5mm total width and 4.8mm C2C spacing, and the drive body is only 30mm.)

A rear wheel from a Nucleus 24 (if they have one) could resolve the issue if the internal rim width is wide enough to support the 2.6" tires. KT makes the hubs on the Vitus, but good luck finding a freehub body anywhere online to puchase. (I also need to confirm which freehub body is used, and if it might be compatible with a standard Shimano or other freehub body as an option.) Changing out the freehub would also likely mean needing to re-dish the wheel. The other option is rebuilding the rear wheel (or both wheels) with a whole new hub.

All of that is why I ended up researching how I might be able to build a 7 speed wide range cassette out of the Microshift. And it wouldn't really be cobbled together, as people have been building and custom range cassettes for years. By picking up a standard range Microshift 8 speed with a 19T cog to replace the 18T & 21T cogs, I could build a 12-46T 7 speed with the following gears, 12-15-19-24-30-37-46. Then it would be a matter of limiting the derailleur range so that the shifter is only using 7 gears. Again, this is a last resort and I'm really hopeful that I can either get my Sunrace 11-40T to work, or that CRC will step up to help resolve the issue.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

rton20s said:


> We're already thinking along the same lines. If no 8 speed cassettes fit, I'm going back to CRC to see what solution they propose. Since the bike has been marketed as being 8 speed compatible, one would hope that they would do something to make it right if there are NO 8 speed cassettes that will fit. (I'm not sure how there could be since both Shimano and SRAM 8 speed cassettes have a 34.5mm total width and 4.8mm C2C spacing, and the drive body is only 30mm.)
> 
> A rear wheel from a Nucleus 24 (if they have one) could resolve the issue if the internal rim width is wide enough to support the 2.6" tires. KT makes the hubs on the Vitus, but good luck finding a freehub body anywhere online to puchase. (I also need to confirm which freehub body is used, and if it might be compatible with a standard Shimano or other freehub body as an option.) Changing out the freehub would also likely mean needing to re-dish the wheel. The other option is rebuilding the rear wheel (or both wheels) with a whole new hub.
> 
> All of that is why I ended up researching how I might be able to build a 7 speed wide range cassette out of the Microshift. And it wouldn't really be cobbled together, as people have been building and custom range cassettes for years. By picking up a standard range Microshift 8 speed with a 19T cog to replace the 18T & 21T cogs, I could build a 12-46T 7 speed with the following gears, 12-15-19-24-30-37-46. Then it would be a matter of limiting the derailleur range so that the shifter is only using 7 gears. Again, this is a last resort and I'm really hopeful that I can either get my Sunrace 11-40T to work, or that CRC will step up to help resolve the issue.


I checked the KT website and catalog, ::Support:: . The only part that makes sense for you to have is the KT-CB7:7S freehub body. They do make a KT-CB8:8/9S which I'm sure is the part you need that'll be a plug and play replacement.

This is likely the part you need: KT :: SPARE PARTS :: Screwing Type

As for acquiring them, you'll likely need to email someone directly E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Neseth said:


> I checked the KT website and catalog, ::Support:: . The only part that makes sense for you to have is the KT-CB7:7S freehub body. They do make a KT-CB8:8/9S which I'm sure is the part you need that'll be a plug and play replacement.
> 
> This is likely the part you need: KT :: SPARE PARTS :: Screwing Type
> 
> As for acquiring them, you'll likely need to email someone directly E-mail: [email protected]


Thanks for the help. I was aware of the part and how to contact KT. I'm currently waiting for my 11mm Hex to get delivered today, since I didn't have one and none of the local hardware stores had them in stock. I was 99% sure the replacement part would be the model you linked to, but wasn't going to pursue it until I had a chance to fully disassemble the hub and confirm.

Unfortunately, even if I can determine the correct freehub body and source it from KT, it won't exactly be a plug and play replacement. Once the freehub is swapped, then the re-dish comes in. I could attempt this myself on the bike with my spoke wrench, some zip ties and tape, but I'd likely take it in to my local shop and let them deal with getting the wheel dished and trued.

Next step for now are checking the other 8 speed cassettes and then reaching back out to CRC if they don't.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Redishing would suck, by the time you buy all the parts and pay a shop to retrue the wheel, you're halfway into a totally new rim. 

From RJ's video, it looks like the 8+ sp freehub is just longer and extends out to where the right side axle nut resides, whereas the 7sp freehub doesn't make it anywhere close to the right side axle nut. Hopefully, that's the case and it doesn't need redish. Hopefully the 8+ speed freehub just moves the chainline closer to frame for 8th gear.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

I contacted Microshift regarding the B-tension screw specs. They actually suggested cutting a link out to make the chain tighter.

When originally installing, I followed the install manual, which uses the same method I've used on all bikes I've worked on over the years. That's to place the chain on the largest sprockets, pull it taught, then slack it out until you get 2 full links to overlap each other. It's always worked and I've never had a problem with that. Except that those were all adult sized bikes. This is the first kids bike I'm upgrading. So it makes sense that with the shorter crank to axle distance, you probably don't want to follow the same chain sizing guidelines.










So I did as suggested by microshift and removed a link, and now the chain only overlaps by 1 inner link instead of 2. I then was able to loosen up the B-tension screw roughly 15% of it travel and now have the recommended distance. The acolyte now shifts perfect every time!!!!! It hits every gear perfect and smoothly.

TLDR: So I guess with the Acolyte on a kids bike, you want to error on the side of having a shorter chain.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Got it installed on my 26er over the weekend and was pretty impressed by how well it worked -- definitely a huge improvement over the stock 1992 derailleur that was on there before.


----------



## Strattoa (Sep 22, 2018)

Has anyone weighed the Acolyte components? How does it compare to say SLX or XT? I know it's a budget groupset, but weight is still important for kids.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

It's definitely not as lightweight as XT.

Microshift seems to be putting their higher end Advent X groupset up against XT for weight, but even that has a slightly higher percent of the total weight in the derailleur and mostly sees weight savings in the cassette. If you put on a lighter weight cassette, there's no contest that XT comes out ahead for weight.

Acolyte is a full steel cassette, which is good for durability and cost but poor for weight.

IMO, the more direct Shimano comparison for Acolyte would be Deore feature set at Tourney weight / cost.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Strattoa said:


> Has anyone weighed the Acolyte components? How does it compare to say SLX or XT? I know it's a budget groupset, but weight is still important for kids.


The only part I have weighed is the 12-46T cassette, which came in at 578g including lock ring. I can weigh the rest of the parts this evening.

On our personal path to switch to Acolyte, we are now waiting on a set of hubs to get delivered from China. Once it arrives we can rebuild the wheels to accommodate the 8 speed cassette.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Strattoa said:


> Has anyone weighed the Acolyte components? How does it compare to say SLX or XT? I know it's a budget groupset, but weight is still important for kids.


Derailleur: 389g
Shifter: 154g

I went with the SunRace CSM680 11-40 cassette because its listed weight was substantially lower than the microshift, and it has a hair wider ratio than the 12-42 microshift. Plus we are flatlanders, and my son does fine with his current 32t on a 20" wheel. The sunRace came in at 446g, and I believe the microshift is 525g or so; not sure if that is the 12-42 or 12-48.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

fotooutdoors said:


> Derailleur: 389g
> Shifter: 154g
> 
> I went with the SunRace CSM680 11-40 cassette because its listed weight was substantially lower than the microshift, and it has a hair wider ratio than the 12-42 microshift. Plus we are flatlanders, and my son does fine with his current 32t on a 20" wheel. The sunRace came in at 446g, and I believe the microshift is 525g or so; not sure if that is the 12-42 or 12-48.


The 12-46T is 578g.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

We ended up having our Vitus wheels rebuilt with some Arc MT007 hubs to accommodate the 8 speed Acolyte cassette. I installed the full Acolyte drivetrain earlier this week and my experience mirrors @Neseth exactly. The only thing I haven't done is shorten the chain by an additional link. Like him, my B tension screw is currently bottomed out, and the 1st gear/jockey wheel gap is a little tighter than I would prefer. (It is just within spec.)

Dialing in the derailer was probably as quick or quicker than anything I have ever done with SRAM or Shimano. Shifting is smooth, but those first two gears are a pretty big jump. So far our son only has a couple of neighborhood rides on the new drivetrain and hubs. He seems to like it a lot and says that the shifting is much smoother than the original Shimano parts. I can't wait to get him out on the trails to really put it to the test.


----------

